# Need help with Browning buck mark 5.5 target



## BAggs530 (Sep 12, 2013)

I recently bought a used buckmark 5.5 target. It came with a reflex sight on it which i would like to remove and replace with the factory iron sights so that i can carry holstered while hiking. I have the iron sights however, i am missing the screw ( or what ever it is that fastens the rear sight to the rail) that mounts underneath rear sight. I have ordered what i thought was the right screw a couple different times from midway but they didnt worked. any ideas?


----------



## Redwoodbg (Mar 26, 2013)

Go to browning website and find buckmark schematic and see if any match. You can call them with your serial number and they will help you.


----------

